# Federal's Dorset 1966



## redgreggie (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking for anyone that did the trip to New Zealand that signed off in Falmouth in 1966 during the seamans' strike.

Things that might jog your memory about that trip.....

we caught the tail end of a hurricane on the way out which damaged the deck head of the officers saloon.

an assistant steward jumped ship over there....New Zealand.

a docker, with shock ginger hair, fell down the holds, he was going round the perimeter of the top hatch and fell to the bottom.
I think we had just finished playing football against a Norwegian ship and were coming on board as the ambulance was taking him off.

We did Wellington, Lyttleton, Nelson and Napier, then a couple of ports on the continent before coming home.
The strike was in full flow, we anchored off Southend, all very frustrated as all we wanted to do was sign off and go home.

We weren't held up for long as we had perishable cargo, so a berth was soon found for us.

We still had to stay on board as we had to take the ship to dry dock in Falmouth.
The delay was worth it just to see the beautiful place of Falmouth, a fitting place for a class ship, great trip.


----------



## gregoryg (Jul 17, 2007)

Never on the dorset, but was on the surrey in the 60s


----------



## sheltie colin (Sep 18, 2012)

On the Dorset between 8 Apr 65 & 6 Jul 65.


----------

